# 8530 dual power stuck in low



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I am looking at a 8530 with dual power that is stuck in low on the dual power. The 8530 dual power is a push button next to the clutch. Is this a electrical shift or mechanical shift? How big of a problem can this turn into? Do I need to turn around and run or just walk away or take a closer look at the tractor?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

If you could get by with 20 less HP this tractor although high $$$$ looks appealing @ 3368 hrs IF HOURS are CORRECT?








Ford 5610 series 2 4x4 - farm & garden - by owner - sale


3368 hours 2 owner 4x4 (works perfect, turns on and off as it should) 540 pto 3 point lift 3 remotes Ice cold ac (r134a system) Good interior No blow by No leaks Doesn’t smoke New tires All the...



dallas.craigslist.org


----------



## Markpnw (Dec 27, 2019)

If it’s push button it should be electrical. Could be a simple fix or can be something more serious. Not an expert in this field.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Tx Jim said:


> If you could get by with 20 less HP this tractor although high $$$$ looks appealing @ 3368 hrs IF HOURS are CORRECT?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jim Nice tractor but 43 less PTO HP. It is also much closer and POSSIBLY less hours. I think I will go look at this one if is still available. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I guess my ciphering failed me because I thought HP differences were closer together.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I have a 5600 now that I have made friends with she just needs to be freshened up and I was looking for a little more HP but all my equipment is sized close to the 5600 and that one sounds good except for the price. I am making arrangements to go look at it as we speak. Again thanks for the information. I hope it is as GOOD AS IT SOUNDS.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I thought price sounds high but if hours of use are correct it might be a nice find. I really liked the 5610 I owned & wish it hadn't caught on fire then turned into a "crispy critter"


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

I hate that for you. My 5600 is over 12000 hours still runs but is way down on power. I think the price is a little high myself I hope there is some wiggle room on it. I have found over the years cash money can change the asking price however I do not like traveling very far with that kind of cash on hand. It seems LEO's think you are doing something illegal if you have any cash to speak of on you. I dont think they know what farm equipment costs and that farming is a cash business. If I can pick up another tractor I intend to pull the engine on the old 5600 and do a complete rebuild. I had planned to put a factory complete engine in her until I did a price check. OUCH. Even a rebuilt from a aftermarket builder is 8k without and other parts like clutch pressure plate flywheel which I doubt I would need. When you have one down that far you will find a lot of other places to spend money like power steering pumps hyd pumps steering parts and bearings and bushings you know the business.
Not to change the subject it turned off a little cool here about 9 am what about you?


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Did a round baler get your 5610?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

No it was pulling a disk cutter. I think something electrical shorted out but don't know for sure as it was severely burnt. I had just had a set of new rear tires installed about 2 months earlier.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Could be the switch, wiring, solenoid, or something mechanical in the dual power, diff lock, pto circuit, etc.

When shifting to rabbit gear what happens? Tractor stop? Light on dash change to rabbit? Etc.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

it just stays in low no light continues in low that is what makes me think it is electrical.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Jim 5610 was purchased 1 hour before I called sight unseen. That is bigger b###s than I have.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Oh well at least in looked like a nice tractor in the photo.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

Probably electrical. I would bet on the solenoid down inside the clutch housing. Fairly simple wiring to figure out.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

thanks chevy


----------



## chevytaHOE5674 (Mar 14, 2015)

There is a little tin cover on the right side of the clutch housing above it you will see a single wire coming out thru a grommet. Take the bullet connector apart and check for 12v there when in high. If you do then remove the cooler pipe and the tin cover behind it, remove the solenoid and plug it in and touch it to the frame for a ground and see of the valve moves when shifted to high.

Solenoid is about 100 bucks last I bought one.


----------



## seventyfourci (May 13, 2014)

Thanks again chevy


----------

